# Progress...



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

So I started my diet about a month ago...I am doing not only gluten free but grain free as well as I have a bit of weight to lose. So basically, low carb. I am not following any plan but my own. I have cut out anything with a carb count higher than 10 pretty much, and I limit my carbs to 40-50 a day...however, I do not even count vegetable carbs because they are good for me. I also limit my fruit to 1 serving a day. The exception is potatoes, which I do not eat at all. I eat only full fat items, and try to eat things as close to their natural state as possible without preservatives (yeah cuz who knows what effect that red 40 has on me??!). A week after I started, my sister came to visit me in Portland...this was her first time here so I decided no harm if I took a break, I was really committed to this way of eating and bouncing back shouldn't be too hard. I lost 7lbs the first week. I gained back about 10 taking her to all the best eating spots in town. No sweat...I started back on Monday of this week and today I am already down over 11lbs! The difference is that I have cut out alcohol this time, last time I still allowed myself a beer here and there but I think the alcohol slowed my loss (even though 7lbs is awesome!). I can tell within a matter of days how much smaller I am already...my pants are falling off! Now I'm going to start zumba classes soon to add exercise to the routine! As for my thyroid, I'm starting to feel almost hyper....not sure if it's the diet or the medicine but something is working!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> So I started my diet about a month ago...I am doing not only gluten free but grain free as well as I have a bit of weight to lose. So basically, low carb. I am not following any plan but my own. I have cut out anything with a carb count higher than 10 pretty much, and I limit my carbs to 40-50 a day...however, I do not even count vegetable carbs because they are good for me. I also limit my fruit to 1 serving a day. The exception is potatoes, which I do not eat at all. I eat only full fat items, and try to eat things as close to their natural state as possible without preservatives (yeah cuz who knows what effect that red 40 has on me??!). A week after I started, my sister came to visit me in Portland...this was her first time here so I decided no harm if I took a break, I was really committed to this way of eating and bouncing back shouldn't be too hard. I lost 7lbs the first week. I gained back about 10 taking her to all the best eating spots in town. No sweat...I started back on Monday of this week and today I am already down over 11lbs! The difference is that I have cut out alcohol this time, last time I still allowed myself a beer here and there but I think the alcohol slowed my loss (even though 7lbs is awesome!). I can tell within a matter of days how much smaller I am already...my pants are falling off! Now I'm going to start zumba classes soon to add exercise to the routine! As for my thyroid, I'm starting to feel almost hyper....not sure if it's the diet or the medicine but something is working!


Med and diet combo! Whooooooooooooooooooooooohoo!! This is totally wonderful and I am so so happy for you!

It empowers a person when they can control what they would like to weigh; yes???

Are you doing cartwheels yet?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Lovelizz said:


> So I started my diet about a month ago...I am doing not only gluten free but grain free as well as I have a bit of weight to lose. So basically, low carb. I am not following any plan but my own. I have cut out anything with a carb count higher than 10 pretty much, and I limit my carbs to 40-50 a day...however, I do not even count vegetable carbs because they are good for me. I also limit my fruit to 1 serving a day. The exception is potatoes, which I do not eat at all. I eat only full fat items, and try to eat things as close to their natural state as possible without preservatives (yeah cuz who knows what effect that red 40 has on me??!). A week after I started, my sister came to visit me in Portland...this was her first time here so I decided no harm if I took a break, I was really committed to this way of eating and bouncing back shouldn't be too hard. I lost 7lbs the first week. I gained back about 10 taking her to all the best eating spots in town. No sweat...I started back on Monday of this week and today I am already down over 11lbs! The difference is that I have cut out alcohol this time, last time I still allowed myself a beer here and there but I think the alcohol slowed my loss (even though 7lbs is awesome!). I can tell within a matter of days how much smaller I am already...my pants are falling off! Now I'm going to start zumba classes soon to add exercise to the routine! As for my thyroid, I'm starting to feel almost hyper....not sure if it's the diet or the medicine but something is working!


Sounds like you have figured out a great plan for yourself! I think eating food closet to their natural state is the best thing. I am doing the same. Yay, to Zumba!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...the three of you really make me want to try some kind of diet like this....hhhhhmmmmm.... stay tuned...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Wow...the three of you really make me want to try some kind of diet like this....hhhhhmmmmm.... stay tuned...


You can be sure we will! Stay tuned; that is!


----------

